# What's the difference between a male and female jumping spider?



## spidernewb (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a Salticus Scenicus spider =)
Thanks!
Kelvin


----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 24, 2009)

spidernewb said:


> I have a Salticus Scenicus spider =)


the palps will be pretty darn apparent. also, thickness of body and ratio of legspans will be a little different.


----------



## Spider-Spazz (Jun 24, 2009)

The males palps will look like there's bulbs on the end, its basically swollen with sperm.
The females is sleeker and skinnier straight down, no bulb at the end.


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Jun 24, 2009)

And also, easier to see, if your's is a _Salticus _, the chelicera in males will be particularly large and elongated


----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 24, 2009)

female

male

male

those should help a little.


----------



## Aranea8717 (Sep 24, 2017)

So I have a pet bold jumping spider bit don't know the gender. He/she is black with teal on the fangs and abdomen has three orange spots. And ideas?


----------



## Ratmosphere (Sep 24, 2017)

Aranea8717 said:


> So I have a pet bold jumping spider bit don't know the gender. He/she is black with teal on the fangs and abdomen has three orange spots. And ideas?


How big is it?


----------



## Aranea8717 (Sep 24, 2017)

The spider is curled up in it's little "hammock" right now so it's hard to get a scale. But I would have to say either the size of a quarter or slightly smaller


----------



## Aranea8717 (Sep 24, 2017)

And the darn thing turned away from the camera when I tried to get a picture


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 24, 2017)

Aranea8717 said:


> So I have a pet bold jumping spider bit don't know the gender. He/she is black with teal on the fangs and abdomen has three orange spots. And ideas?


Photos of your spider would be helpful.

Mature males have a slender build and bulbous palps.

Spiders.us has a gallery where you can compare images of males and females.

Here is BugGuide's list of male and female images.


----------



## Aranea8717 (Sep 24, 2017)

Judging by your advice and the pictures on the websites turns out my spider is female! Guess I can keep the name Aranea, lol..
You said slender and bulbous Palos and I'm like "nope, nothing slender about that spider". And her Palos are super skinny. Thanks so much for your help!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

